# polk monitor 70's??



## meccalli (Aug 25, 2008)

hi guys...this was a choice i decided to go with(i didnt buy as yet though)...did anyone here ever have a personal experience with these floorstanders because i wanted to get a professional review of them ..lots of shipping to get to me soo.......very critical..i got no room for a "mess up":gah: oh i wanted to pair them with a pair of fi Q 18"s(dead benched on that..lol).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a few user reviews that all appear to be pretty good. I know of no professional reviews though.


----------

